# MRC "Prodigy II" question:



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

*I recently installed a QSI Quantum Aristo board into my Bachmann K27 (works fine by the way).*
*I tested it using my Bachmann "Dynamis" DCC system indoors and the F2 button was latched/toggled (one push for on-one push for off) so the short/long whistle feature worked extremely well.*
*When I took the loco outside and used the "Prodigy II" DCC system the F2 button was NOT latched/toggled, so control of the short/long whistle was very hard to control.*
*A minor problem perhaps, but my question is: is the F2 button "latching/toggling" a controler or decoder program variable? and if so, how do I go about setting it to latched/toggled with the "Prodigy II/QSI" system?*
*Thanks in advance,*
*Pete.* 
PS I hope this question isn't too dumb![/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't have the answer, but most systems the F buttons toggle between on and off (you are saying latching). 

Most have a specialized "horn" button, that transmits on and then off when released. 

The situation you are in would be the same with any DCC sound card (that uses F2 for the horn, as some european sound cards do not follow that standard). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks for replying Greg,
I just can't see why the Bachmann "Dynamis" F2 button is latched/toggled and the MRC "Prodigy II" is not?????*
*I'm sure I once saw an article about this and it was possible to alter the switching modes somehow..............*
*Cheers anyways,*
*Pete.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A guess: does the Prodigy II have a separate horn button? (in addition to the F2?) If not then that would explain it... making it momentary so people don't get the horn "stuck on"... 

Greg


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Hi Greg,[/b]
No, the Prodigy II does not have a dedicated horn button.......[/b]
Neither does the Dynamis........[/b]
Still working the grey cells 'cos I just know that there has to be a fix for this somewhere![/b]
Cheers,[/b]
Pete.[/b]


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

I tried swapping button assignments F2 (non toggled) to F4 (toggled) (CV36=0 / CV38=8) although this resulted in F2 being disabled, F4 for some reason, would not trigger the whistle?
So things are back at the defaults, with still no joy in getting F2 to become "toggled"!!!
Pete.[/b] 
:-([/b]


----------

